# Waterfest 2018: Atlas



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Didn't talk to the sales people much. Unfortunately most are there just for help, not product knowledge


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Dealer?! I've seen this pic floating around (to bad i didnt make this years waterfest  ) 

I wonder what else they did under the hood....supercharger?!

I want to know that tire size and fenders


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Hedgehodge said:


> Dealer?! I've seen this pic floating around (to bad i didnt make this years waterfest  )
> 
> I wonder what else they did under the hood....supercharger?!
> 
> I want to know that tire size and fenders


It's this
http://newsroom.vw.com/vehicles/speed-foust-trio-of-wild-vw-concept-vehicles-for-sema/


> *LGE*CTS x Foust Edition Atlas Concept*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

EPilot said:


> It's this
> http://newsroom.vw.com/vehicles/speed-foust-trio-of-wild-vw-concept-vehicles-for-sema/


nice, thanks  I like that rear ladder but not certain how they will be able to wax that roof ever without taking that off. I'm 6' and ill probably need a step ladder now to wax the top and wash it :\ lol


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*All I want for Christmas is...*

An aftermarket skid plate, at least one forward tow point, coil-over suspension... oh yeah, and some rock sliders and a snorkel. I wonder if anyone has tried to put an Amarok snorkel on an Atlas yet. Hmmm...

I've got a 1.5" leveling lift and some beefier tires, but this Foust Atlas takes the cake. I want plaid seats too!


----------

